# ? Antique Russian Watch



## Chris HL (Aug 10, 2012)

I came across this watch in Europe. I guess this is a Russian watch but I don't understand Russian and cannot figure out the words on the dial. May I have your help in knowing more about the watch? Thank you for your help indeed.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It is a Zvesda 15 Jewel 1802 (T-18) from the 1950's made by the Pensa Watch Factory

Check out the link on Mark Gordons site

http://www.ussrtime....ails.pl?id=0083

Cheers Martin


----------



## Chris HL (Aug 10, 2012)

Dear Martin,

Thank you very much for your kind help!

Regards,

Chris


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris, Google "cyrillic Alphabet" and take the "Image link" you'll find therre. Print off the images as an A4 sheet and you have an instant translate page that you can plough through any time you come across an old Russian - - or even an old Russian piece :lol:

It's surprising how quickly you can start to recognise "Amphibian" and other words in Cyrillic :yes:

BTW, Welcome to :rltb:, it's a great place to be!


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

just to add that the word 'Ð-Ð'Ð•Ð-Ð"Ð' (ZVEZDA) means 'STAR'.

Regards, Miro.



martinzx said:


> It is a Zvesda 15 Jewel 1802 (T-18) from the 1950's made by the Pensa Watch Factory
> 
> Check out the link on Mark Gordons site
> 
> ...


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Chris HL said:


> I came across this watch in Europe. I guess this is a Russian watch but I don't understand Russian and cannot figure out the words on the dial. May I have your help in knowing more about the watch? Thank you for your help indeed.


I salute your good taste


----------



## Chris HL (Aug 10, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> Chris HL said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this watch in Europe. I guess this is a Russian watch but I don't understand Russian and cannot figure out the words on the dial. May I have your help in knowing more about the watch? Thank you for your help indeed.
> ...


Your watch is in a much better condition ihan mine!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Chris HL said:


> Your watch is in a much better condition ihan mine!


There's no doubt that I got lucky. I was actually looking on ebay for a watch for my wife (Zvezda being a brand associated with women's watches) and there was this gem in Uzbekistan that I just couldn't pass up. (I did go on to buy her another watch)

The Zvezda is the smallest watch that I will wear (I'm wearing it today) but my wife will never borrow it because she says it's "too big" i.e. it comes across as a small man's watch But it requires the right clothes. It's not a watch for casual wear.

The back story for this watch is that it was developed from the highly popular Lip T18 (a best selling man's watch in France in the inter-war period). Lip assisted the establishment of a factory in Penza USSR in the 1930s for the production of these watches, primarily for women. Around 1954 production was duplicated in Uglich and then in other places. The more manly-looking 'tank' style like ours, which takes an 18mm strap, first entered production in Penza just before that. Mine was made in Uglich in late 1954.

(For the record, the official designation for this watch is 'K-18', and if the movement is to be described under the standardised codes then '2602' is more appropriate than '1802' as it has the equivalent main-plate surface area of a 26mm diameter round movement i.e. it's a big motor for a tiny watch)


----------

